# Bow hunting after gun



## fishforfun (Apr 9, 2005)

So who is all still going to bow hunt. I am going to hunt till the end of season. That is unless I shoot a big buck .


----------



## supercanoe (Jun 12, 2006)

I will hunt for a doe. It gives me an excuse to keep hunting. I like the late season.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

I will get out as well but will wait for about a week till they settle down a bit.


----------



## threeten (Feb 5, 2014)

Some of the best hunting is yet to be had. They will get very predictable at a feeder as soon as they settle down


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2015)

Got a doe this evening with my xbow right at sunset... at my corn pile..I really like the damage the slick trick magnums do.. spooked the other deer that came in with it though  lots of snorting at me...


----------



## fishforfun (Apr 9, 2005)

Congrats I shoot slick tricks out of my compound bow . I think they are the best just my opinion . They put big holes and good blood trails.


----------



## Flatty01 (Aug 9, 2008)

Going to try to hunt till the end of bow. Need to replenish the feeder first!


----------



## The Outdoor Connection (Jan 21, 2012)

Mike Tonkovich is back on our show tonight 7-8. Get your complaints ready...feel free to supply a question in advance.


----------



## Homey (Apr 20, 2004)

I am still going out. Had a nice 8-pt come bay last weekend (IN) but not in a shooting lane. I also saw what looked like a fresh/active scrape and rub last weekend too. Maybe second rut? I don't remember seeing a fresh scrape this late in the year before.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

I will be head hunting,for a few sits......but then another doe will do after that.....I haven't yet seen a buck


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

No need for bowhunters to stop after gun season. It really doesn't take all that long for the deer to settle down. And it's not the guns booming, it's less "man stink" in the woods!


----------



## bobberbucket (Mar 30, 2008)

Ill be headed out this morning gonna try and catch one slipping before the rain comes in.


----------



## SKRAMER (Sep 17, 2014)

I'll keep hunting.


----------



## bigwayned (Jul 7, 2015)

With a big doe in the freezer, I'll spend the rest of the season head hunting


----------



## fishforfun (Apr 9, 2005)

Still at it no luck yet. I am seeing a nice buck on cam but not until just after dark . The same with the does my dad said his friend saw a big buck hanging with a doe all day. That was on Thursday .


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

fishforfun said:


> Still at it no luck yet. I am seeing a nice buck on cam but not until just after dark . The same with the does my dad said his friend saw a big buck hanging with a doe all day. That was on Thursday .


Saw a descent buck with two doe just yesterday at 4:35 pm. in a mowed corn field. He was hanging very close to them.


----------



## Dirtyworm (May 3, 2013)

Snow + corn pile = many deer


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

fishforfun said:


> Still at it no luck yet. I am seeing a nice buck on cam but not until just after dark . The same with the does my dad said his friend saw a big buck hanging with a doe all day. That was on Thursday .


Sounds like the secondary rut is on. Your buck could make a mistake yet, or even in the third rut in January. Keep after him.


----------



## Rip n rap (Dec 19, 2015)

FB_IMG_1451164477549




__
Rip n rap


__
Dec 26, 2015







....had this guy show up outta no we're..


----------



## Kenlow1 (Jul 14, 2012)

That's a stud! What county are you hunting? You have never seen him before or have any previous pics? We have several nice bucks on trail cams but they disapperaed after rut and gun season, only night time pics. Hope you get a crack at him in muzzleloader season if you go out or late bow season. If we get some cold weather and/or snow, maybe he will be more predictable during the day. Good luck.


----------



## Rip n rap (Dec 19, 2015)

Kenlow1 said:


> That's a stud! What county are you hunting? You have never seen him before or have any previous pics? We have several nice bucks on trail cams but they disapperaed after rut and gun season, only night time pics. Hope you get a crack at him in muzzleloader season if you go out or late bow season. If we get some cold weather and/or snow, maybe he will be more predictable during the day. Good luck.


That's the first I've seen this guy...the other two I was after vanished after gun season...and I'm in morrow county..the farm I hunt holds some strong genes..big deer ever year but they are extremely smart ..only time I will see them in daylight is the rut of course


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Rip n rap said:


> FB_IMG_1451164477549
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If he showed up out of nowhere, I'd suggest that he is a buck that is expanding his range looking for any doe available to be bred! Do whatever you can to keep him interested. But, don't go overboard! Too much scent is a turn off! 

The rut seemed to be a little late this year. So, we're about in the middle, or the late point, of the secondary rut. The tertiary rut is still to come! He'll still be cruising!


----------



## Rip n rap (Dec 19, 2015)

buckeyebowman said:


> If he showed up out of nowhere, I'd suggest that he is a buck that is expanding his range looking for any doe available to be bred! Do whatever you can to keep him interested. But, don't go overboard! Too much scent is a turn off!
> 
> The rut seemed to be a little late this year. So, we're about in the middle, or the late point, of the secondary rut. The tertiary rut is still to come! He'll still be cruising!


I've been braving this cold windy rain,,he will slip up some time...and if not I hope to at least find his sheds lol


----------

